# Digital Thermometer



## wedge (16/12/03)

hey all,
looking to buy a d.therm.. sny ideas. will pay extra now to save later what are your ideas?



wedge
:chug:


----------



## jayse (16/12/03)

Come to the skunk fart brewery one day Wedge and see digital temperature control at its best.
Mine are worth a fortune though so I could'nt offer any addvice on any availible through retail but might beable to get one made for a reasonable price.
These are fully adjustable digital thermostats which can control anything you like.
I use one for the H.L.T and one for a H.E.R.M.S type system pump.
Also have another one which will do the cool room when she's finished.

Cheers Jayse in temp control heaven.


----------



## Batz (16/12/03)

:angry: Oh no :blink: 
Now I gotts have one of them


----------



## Batz (16/12/03)

wedge in Fulham Gardens !
Just around the corner from where I used to live , see you when I visit my old ma next !


----------



## Jovial_Monk (16/12/03)

Tandy sell a digital thermometer with a probe on the end of a long thin wire

I can tell the temp of my mash without opening my mashtun, absolutely wonderful!

ditto for a fermenter, sanitise the probe, drop it in the fermenter, see the temp inside the fermenting wort!


costs about $40



Jovial Monk


----------



## JasonY (16/12/03)

Jovial, do you have a link or perhaps a Tandy part number ... I went into tandy's and they had bugger all, only some ear thermometers or something ....

I'm building one of these suckers for my freezer but I am not sure about one for the mash .....


----------



## Jovial_Monk (16/12/03)

Nah neither of those

Just look in another Tandy shop

One at Marion Westfield had one, so they do stock them






Jovial Monk


----------



## Justin (16/12/03)

Jaycar have a number of digital thermometers. One with a s/s probes on a 1m wire for about $40 but the body of the thermometer is designed to be mounted in a panel (so you may need a little box for it), has an alarm for when the temp changes below/above a set value. Quite large display. They also have indoor out door thermometers with a probe on a wire but be aware that the maximum temp readings that they take are about 50oC but would be good for a fridge. Have a look at their online catalogue. These are cheapish alternatives.

Also Dick Smith has a couple. One that I may get has a 4-5" probe and the face with display can move through 90 degrees (the angle!!), has a range up to 150oC for about $25. I like this idea for my elevated mash tun because I can angle the thermometer down so it is easier to read from the ground.

But I don't have any ideas for midrange priced thermometers. Although I have discussed with another bloke of getting one for about $50 with s/s probe but I forget where now?? sorry.

Cheers, JD


----------



## Guest Lurker (16/12/03)

Try popping in to an aquarium shop, or maybe hydroponics shop, the bigger ones that dont inflate costs. I have two digital thermometers, probe on 1 m of wire, seem quite accurate, cant remember cost exactly but certainly less than $40, although I found it much cheaper in one aquarium shop than in another.


----------



## JasonY (16/12/03)

Thanks for that, can't find the tandy one but I found the Jaycar one. Looks pretty good for $40, will have to get on in the new year  will be nice to not stuff about with the glass thermometer in the mash tun.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (16/12/03)

Wedge, there is a place called Temperature Technology in Gilbert St. Adelaide.
They sell a probe, part no. N597. It is $27.00 and is rated from -50C to 150C.
Hope this helps.

Cheers and bollocks
TDA


----------



## jayse (16/12/03)

Sorry couldn't help myself.
You won't get one of these at tandy's.


Jayse


----------



## wedge (18/12/03)

thats awesome jayse, perhaps just a tad (wink) too big.


Going to your shop tda will advise!


Wedge


----------



## wedge (19/12/03)

Ok i bought it today, about $60, chrissy present from the folks.

Does everything, max/min temp recorded/ timer / 2m probe / -50 -> +250oC
Alarms  


I'm happy



Wedge


----------



## wedge (19/12/03)

*Hooray* 

I'm Krausen,........I feel so specially


----------

